# wholemeal bread buns



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok guys and girls,

me and the gf love cooking, baking etc and decided when i get off this cut i will make my owb wholemeal bread buns , we tried this weekend as i was carbing up and they came out ok ...ish

i found them very yeasty tasting , and also very heavy and glupped together

anyone have any recipes or tips to get them light and fluffy with no yeasty taste our recipe was

450g wholemeal flour

300ml water

1tsp salt

1tspn sugar

30g butter

8g yeast


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Warren_1987

you might like to try this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bread-Bakers-Apprentice-Cutting-edge-Techniques/dp/1580082688/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Lou


----------

